# Jerry Stackhouse or Antawn Jamison



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who would you prefer as the Dallas Mavericks 6th man?

Jerry Stackhouse or Antawn Jamison


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd rather have Jamison. He's a very versatile player. He's criminally underrated on the perimeter, and he has a decent to good postup game, depending on who's guarding him. I like Stackhouse, but Jamison would be the tweener 3/4 we need more than a swingman, because we already have 3. Jamison was less selfish, and he was very efficient. Stackhouse at times can be too selfish. I like the trade, because we got Harris in it, but I'd choose Jamison over Jerry.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Without Antoine Walker on the team, I'd rather have Jamison as well. Marquis Daniels is more than capable on being the first wing off the bench, and Jamison is more versatile. However, I'd rather have Stack's contract than Jamison's.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> However, I'd rather have Stack's contract than Jamison's.


Definitely.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Jamison knew how to get better shots and could rebound better than Stack. Thus why we got Stack, Harris and Laetner for him.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Stackhouse, because he's instant offense witch is what we really need during scoring slumps! He's better on the perimeter and also better at passing and getting other players open mid range shots. Jamison in my opinion is overrated now that hes with the Wiz, I think the wizards success this season is because of Gilberts play, not the accusation of Jamison. Both players are star caliber players so its kinda hard to choose but if you look at the whole situation Stack is the better fit here!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Without Antoine Walker on the team, I'd rather have Jamison as well. Marquis Daniels is more than capable on being the first wing off the bench, and Jamison is more versatile. However, I'd rather have Stack's contract than Jamison's.


Okay he just said what I was going to say.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

NastyN44 said:


> Stackhouse, because he's instant offense witch is what we really need during scoring slumps!*1* He's better on the perimeter and also better at passing and getting other players open mid range shots.*2* Jamison in my opinion is overrated now that hes with the Wiz, I think the wizards success this season is because of Gilberts play, not the accusation*3* of Jamison. Both players are star caliber players so its kinda hard to choose but if you look at the whole situation Stack is the better fit here!!


1: Was Antawn Jamison not? He would come in and get a few buckets, as well as being *extremely* efficent. He was like top 5 in FG% in the league, and he's averaging like the same amount of points as Stackhouse

2. Two can play at that game, Jamison is better in the post, a much better rebounder, more efficent and better at creating second chances for the Mavericks (through rebounding). It got to the point when the opposition couldn't leave Jamison half open down low, because otherwise he'd score. When the occasional double team came his way, he'd dish it off for the easy two to someone else

3. It's acquisition, not accusation 

With all that said, I'm choosing Jerry Stackhouse. Whilst Jamison was darn good here, his contract is just horrendous

EDIT: Then again, Jerry Stackhouse has injury problems

Ahh, the choice is so hard :|


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I say Stack because of his outside range. Jamison was a great player for us, but his outside range was suspect at times. Also because Howard does most of the things Jamison did for us.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I say Jamison too.
He is for an inch better overall than JS!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamison is a better scorer and can score consistently. Plus he doesn't alway have injuries and is more versitle sp?. Yea Jamison no doubt. Hes an allstar too!


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Another reason why I would pick Jamison is because I have him in the team in Yahoo Fantasy Basketball.

To be honest I had Stackhouse too, but I traded him for a center!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Basketball wise Jamison would be the better sixth man for all the reasons mentioned above. He can score every bit as well as Stack but at a much more efficient rate. He is a better rebounder. Stack does attack the basket better than Jamison but Stackhouse needs the ball in his hands to be effective. Jamison does not need the ball or even any plays called for him. He gets alot of garbage points. He works hard around the basket. Stack is a little bit like Nick Van Excel in that he is streaky and when he is hot he is great but when he is cold he really hurts the team because of his need to have the basketball in his hands.

Of course Stackhouse is 1/2 has expensive as Jamison but that is something that Cuban has to worry about, not me. I think in terms of basketball skills not finances.


----------



## MavsMoneyBall (Mar 16, 2005)

I say Antawn Jamison because he doesn't have the hold the ball the whole possesion to score, is a more effecient scorer, and is more versatile. We also have a lot of players that could replace what Stackhouse does. Having Stackhouse is good too because his contract isn't a bad as Jamison, and he fearlessly attacks the basket to get to the free throw line. If Stack wasn't so streaky I probably would have picked Stack.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I would rather of have Jamison.Stacks good but not as productive as Jamison was for us and Jamison was big so he got us rebounds.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamison is better suited off the bench because he plays within the offense and doesn't force it like Stackhouse.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The more valuable player, Jamison. However, I think Stack a better fit for Dallas.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I feel quite the contrary to kunlun, I like Stacks instant O and selfishness off the bench, Call it like it is, when he comes in he isnt coming in to play defense. Plus Stack has a knack for getting to the line, very nice to have in the 4th qtr. Whereas Jamison is more suited to play within a system as a starter.


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

I like them both, I like Jamison just a tab bit better.

-jamison is yonger
-jamison is a lot more durable 
-he accepted the 6th man role (i know that stack did too, just giving another reason why I like jamison)
-he's an assasine, he scored well without it being known
-I like his inside game a lil better
-and he's kinda cute :grinning: 

Before the season began, I thought I was gonna hate stack because of his the bad rep, but he seemed to have grown up and understand his role...and I adore him for that. And he sings...it's not the greatest but when he sung the national anthem that one time, the comaradarie outside the court seem to extend inside the court...I wish he'd sing more often.


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jamison helped us with our offesive rebounds, I think we even led the league(at least for a while) with him on the team. He also was better a post offense. I like him better because he is not as streaky as stak


----------

